# It seems that Clang is gaining more support...



## pkubaj (Feb 29, 2012)

Minix 3.2.0 has just been released with Clang being the default compiler :e

Changelog is at http://wiki.minix3.org/en/MinixReleases


----------



## YZMSQ (Feb 29, 2012)

It still has a long way to go.


----------



## pkubaj (Feb 29, 2012)

Yes, but it's nice to see it's not only for FreeBSD and OSX (as the default compiler). A while ago, some Fedora devs also talked about replacing GCC with LLVM / Clang. Things are moving in a good direction.


----------



## YZMSQ (Mar 1, 2012)

pkubaj said:
			
		

> Yes, but it's nice to see it's not only for FreeBSD and OSX (as the default compiler). A while ago, some Fedora devs also talked about replacing GCC with LLVM / Clang. Things are moving in a good direction.


Well, "replacing GCC with LLVM / Clang" isn't that trivial as replacing your mobile phone with a new one. I mean, many apps in Unix world are developed with GCC in a long run, using too many GCC-only extensions, which makes it difficult to embrace the LLVM/Clang world.


----------



## fonz (Mar 1, 2012)

YZMSQ said:
			
		

> using too many GCC-only extensions



Ugh. One of the things I've always disliked about gcc x(


----------



## troberts (Mar 5, 2012)

YZMSQ said:
			
		

> Well, "replacing GCC with LLVM / Clang" isn't that trivial as replacing your mobile phone with a new one. I mean, many apps in Unix world are developed with GCC in a long run, using too many GCC-only extensions, which makes it difficult to embrace the LLVM/Clang world.


While LLVM/Clang can't replace GCC completely right now, it does appear to have hit a "tipping point" where projects can look at LLVM/Clang as a serious alternative. As the various projects figure out what does not compile, and why, then they know what to work on to get LLVM/Clang to compile.

Update: The rebuild of the Debian archive (15,658 packages) was done with Clang 3.0 with a failure of 1381 packages (8.8%), which is down from 14.5% using Clang 2.9.


----------



## xibo (Mar 5, 2012)

troberts said:
			
		

> Update: The rebuild of the Debian archive (15,658 packages) was done with Clang 3.0 with a failure of 1381 packages (8.8%), which is down from 14.5% using Clang 2.9.


Looks like we outperform Debian by some percents : FreeBSD Ports statistics

I have already successfully built qt-4.8.0 some time ago with system clang and there have been numerous clang-patches to the kde-freebsd repository, so our figures will probably improve considerably when kde-4.8.1 and qt-4.8 hit ports in a few days.


----------

